
Set - minimaxir
https://www.nytimes.com/puzzles/set
======
AceJohnny2
Damn, I'm sorry I missed this.

My girlfriend introduced me to Set, which she loves. It's humbling to play
with her and her siblings. They'll play "connected set" where they have to
find TWO sets that share a card, when I'm playing basic Set. I can still only
barely keep up.

It's really interesting to think about the visual/cognitive training that's
required to be good a it.

